# Any problems with Versa bond thinset mortar?



## trscontracting (Sep 4, 2014)

Has anyone had any problems with Versa bond thinset mortar?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

No, as long as it's mixed and used appropriately.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

None at all, pretty good product for the price.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I have had bad luck with clumpy bags. I vote for ultraflex 2


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Never an issue.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Why what's yours ?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Nope, one of my go to thinsets for run of the mill work.


----------



## Savagecustom (Sep 7, 2014)

Ive picked up several of the white bags from home depot that had rocks in it. Never had any rocks in the Grey bags


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Probably sat around before being returned back to the store and restocked.


----------

